# Ist unser Teich verseucht? Frosch-Sterben... Hilfe!



## Chrischy71 (17. Apr. 2015)

Hallo,
ich bin neu hier und möchte mich kurz vorstellen.
Wir haben vor einem Jahr ein Haus mit Schwimmteich gekauft (ca. 150 qm) und hatten letztes Jahr sehr viele Kaulquappen und __ Frösche dort. Es schwimmen auch Goldfische im Teich, was uns nicht stört, im Gegenteil 
Dieses Jahr hatten wir vor zwei Wochen sehr viele (Erd-)__ Kröten im Teich, die gelaicht haben.
Vor zwei Wochen ist mir aufgefallen, daß das Unkraut im Beet unseres Nachbarn, welches ca. 3 m von unserem Teich an der Ecke entfernt ist, total verkümmert ist. Er hat wohl irgendein Zeug draufgesprüht. Im gleichen Zuge ist mir aufgefallen, daß unser Teich nicht mehr so klar war, sondern eher bräunlich-trüb wirkt. Man kann zwar noch bis so 20-30 cm in die Tiefe gucken, aber danach sieht man nichts mehr. Das war vorher anders. In den letzten zwei Tagen habe ich insgesamt 4 tote Frösche aus dem Teich gefischt, die allesamt ganz weiß und aufgetrieben waren und wie Wasserleichen aussahen :-(. Jetzt mach ich mir Gedanken, daß das Zeug, was er da drauf gesprüht hat (oder gegossen) vielleicht irgendwie in unseren Teich gekommen ist... Da wir noch relativ neu sind und nicht so eng miteinander bekannt (sind etwas distanzierter die Leute), mag ich auch nicht so direkt danach fragen, um es mir nicht gleich mit denen zu verscherzen.
Es schwimmen aber noch sehr viele __ Molche im Teich, kleine Baby-Goldfische und noch viele andere Frösche und Fische.
Habt Ihr eine Ahnung, wie ich feststellen kann, ob der Teich verseucht ist? Kann man irgendwo eine Wasserprobe einschicken? Wären die anderen Tiere und Pflanzen dann auch gestorben, wenn er verseucht ist? Ich mach mir echt Sorgen... Wäre für Tips dankbar!
Vielen Dank!
Chrischy71


----------



## Wetterleuchten (17. Apr. 2015)

Erst mal willkommen hier Chrischy

tut mir leid für deine __ Frösche.
Für jeden der von dir genannten Umstände würde mir auch eine natürliche Ursache einfallen.
Das Unkraut ist verkümmert, weils nicht gegossen wurde, nachdem das Beet durchgeharkt war. Da brauchte es nur noch ein bisschen WInd, dann verkümmert und vertrocknet alles, was drin ist.
Der Teich könnte auch trüb geworden sein, weil das Algenwachstum einsetzt und Mulm vom Grund aufgewirbelt wurde.
Wenn die toten Frösche Krötenweibchen waren, könnten sie auch versehentlich von den Männchen im Paarungstohuwabohu ersäuft worden sein. Wobei ich vier Tote schon viel fände, kommt aber auch immer darauf an, wieviele __ Kröten tatsächlich im Teich waren und um wie wenige Weibchen kämpften. So eine einzelne Zahl ist immer relativ.
Zwei Wochen Zeitspanne zwischen der mutmaßlichen Pestizid-Aktion und dem Tod von Tieren, kommt mir lange vor, gänzlich ausschließen will ich das aber nicht, dass da ein Zusammenhang möglich ist.
Dass es den Molchen und Fischen gut geht, ist erst mal ein gutes Zeichen.
Das schließt zwar nicht gänzlich aus, dass Gift in deinen Teich gelangt sein könnte. Vielleicht war auch nur die Menge so gering, dass es die Kröten/Frösche als einziges traf.
Es könnte auch sein, dass dein Nachbar Gift verwendet hat, davon nix in deinen Teich gelangte, aber besagte tote Tiere beim Zuwandern in deinen Teich damit in Berührung kamen, weil sie über Nachbars Grundstück oder gar Beet gingen.

Es gibt also viele Möglichkeiten und die Ursache per Wasserprobe zu ermitteln gleicht meiner Meinung nach zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt der Suche nach einer Nadel im Heuhaufen.
Versuche es doch dahingehend mal einzugrenzen, dass du deinen Nachbarn ganz freundlich und harmlos fragst, mit was er das Unkraut in seinem Beet kleingekriegt hat. Dann weißt du danach vielleicht schon mehr und evtl. auch nach was du suchen (lassen) sollst.

Das waren jetzt meine laienhaften 2 Cent.


----------



## Chrischy71 (17. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Beate!
Vielen lieben Dank für Deine ausführliche Antwort!
Das ist ein guter Tipp mit dem Fragen, wie mein Nachbar das weg bekommen hat ;-)
Das werde ich mal machen, er wirbelt mit Sicherheit am Wochenende im Garten herum...
Wir haben schon sehr viele __ Kröten im Teich gehabt, also wenn ich rumgegangen bin und gesehen habe, wieviele dort rumschwammen, habe ich alleine ca. 40-50 Kröten gesehen... Von daher ist es vielleicht wirklich so, daß die sich beim Paaren so verausgabt haben... Momentan haben wir auch keine Pumpe laufen, weil mein Mann eine neue, effektivere gekauft hat und diese grade installiert.
Es besteht also noch Hoffnung für unseren Teich - das beruhigt mich!
Ich werde hier berichten, wie es sich weiter entwickelt...
Ein schönes Wochenende & liebe Grüße!
Chrischy.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (17. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Crischy,

ich glaube, ich würde mir auch erst mal alle möglichen Sorgen machen, von daher, keine Ursache.

Ich drücke euch die Daumen für euren Teich, und ja, halte uns auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## Wild (17. Apr. 2015)

Auch ich habe aus unseren Teich in diesem Jahr schon 4 tote __ Kröten herausfischen müssen, die ihr Sexleben nicht überlebt haben....
Dabei ist der Teich nur etwa 30qm groß.

MfG Norbert


----------



## Chrischy71 (20. Apr. 2015)

@Beate: Ich habe unseren Nachbarn am Wochenende mal gefragt, was er da Tolles genommen hat, damit das Unkraut weg ist. Er war ganz freundlich (hab ja auch nichts wegen dem Teich gesagt). Die Antwort: Permaclean von Bayer. Hab das mal gegoogelt:
Glyphosat 180 g/kg
Flufenacet 60g/kg
Metosulam 3 g/kg
ist dort enthalten. Das macht mir schon Angst, wenn ich das so lese...
Inzwischen sind keine __ Frösche oder Fische mehr gestorben... Ich hoffe, das bleibt so und es lag wirklich nur an der "Verausgabung" der __ Kröten... ;-)
Wobei ich trotzdem überlege, eine Wasserprobe in Auftrag zu geben, da unsere kleine Tochter im
Sommer immer gerne im Teich schwimmt und Kinder ja auch ab und zu Wasser schlucken...
Werde mal in nem anderen Thread nach nem Labor fragen, wo man das günstig bekommen kann!
Danke Euch!
LG Chrischy.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (20. Apr. 2015)

pooah nee, manche Leute sollten ihren sogenannten Garten der Einfachheit halber mit Beton ausgießen, grün anstreichen und gut is 

Hi Chrischy, 

"Das bessere Roundup", da kann ich mir schon vorstellen, dass die toten __ Kröten sich beim Nachbarn vergiftet haben. Und wie der WInd das rüberweht, wenn Nachbar das Zeug sprüht, ist aus der Entfrnung schwer zu beurteilen. 
Es ist jedenfalls definitiv Fisch- und Amphibiengiftig. Aber vielleicht denkt er gar nicht so weit? Ich kann das schwer einschätzen, aber ich an deiner Stelle würde ihm schon sagen, dass du Tiere im Teich hast, die davon sterben können. Vielleicht ist ihm das gar nicht bewusst?

Ich versteh eh nicht, warum so eine Keule im Garten überhaupt nötig sein sollte.


----------



## Digicat (20. Apr. 2015)

Servus Chrischy

Herzlich Willkommen

Frage mal freundlich den Nachbar wie den der Wind an dem Tag war, zum oder weg vom Teich.
Wenn weg vom Teich hast Glück gehabt. Wenn zum Teich würde ich wöchentlich einen kleinen Teichwasserwechsel machen.
Halt immer nur soviel das die Wassertemperatur max. 2-3°Celsius fällt. So gering wegen dem Laich der __ Frösche und __ Kröten und auch weil die Fische abrupte Temperaturwechsel garnicht mögen. Bei eventuellen wärmeren Temperaturen darf es auch von der Wassermenge her mehr sein. 
Die bereits toten Kröten könnten in dem mit Unkrautmittel besprühten Beet, durch einen Landgang kontakt gehabt haben.

Habt ihr einen Filter ?
Wenn ja ... abstellen, Filtermedien erneuern (wirst vermutlich nicht gereinigt bekommen). Neustart mit neuen Filtermedien und Starterbakterien.

Ansonsten möchte ich Beate recht geben 


Wetterleuchten schrieb:


> pooah nee, manche Leute sollten ihren sogenannten Garten der Einfachheit halber mit Beton ausgießen, grün anstreichen und gut is
> 
> Hi Chrischy,
> 
> ...



Wenn wirklich nachweislich der Nachbar schuld ist, Wasserprobe nehmen, würde ich ein sehr ernstes Wort mit Ihm reden.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Tanny (20. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Chrischy, 

von mir auch willkommen 

Du kannst bei der Landwirtschaftlichen Untersuchungsanstalt Deines Bundeslandes erfragen, 
wo Du die Wasserprobe hinschicken kannst, damit auf Glyphosat und die anderen Gifte gestestet werden kann. 

Deinem Nachbar ist vielleicht gar nicht klar, wie hochgiftig das Zeug ist. 

Ich kenne hier eine Menge Gartenbesitzer, die das gekauft haben und versprüht, weil sie es
für unbedenklich hielten - nach dem Motto: sonst gäbe es das ja nicht im Gartencenter. 

Eine ganze Reihe dieser Gartenbesitzer haben die Spritzerei sofort eingestellt, 
als ihnen bewusst wurde, dass sie damit nicht nur "Unkraut" und Insekten töten, 
sondern auch die Singvogelbrut im Garten vergiften, weil die ELtern ja 
dann vergiftete Insekten verfüttern.....

Komischerweise kann man bei vielen mit vergifteten Singvogelküken sofort ein Umdenken erreichen, 
während vergiftete __ Kröten oder __ Spinnen oder so viele kalt lassen. 

Da sind die Vögel wohl einfach die größeren Sympathieträger.....

Mit viel Glück werden wir ja vielleicht demnächst von dem Zeug befreit: 
Falls die EU die Verlängerung der Zulassung ablehnt. 
Die Chancen sind ja erheblich gestiegen, seit die WHO die EInstufung von Glyphosat
jetzt doch geändert hat in Gefahrenstufe 2:

http://www.agrarheute.com/who-glyphosat-ist-wahrscheinlich-krebserregend

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Wetterleuchten (20. Apr. 2015)

Tanny schrieb:


> Mit viel Glück werden wir ja vielleicht demnächst von dem Zeug befreit:
> Falls die EU die Verlängerung der Zulassung ablehnt.


Dann bin ich mal ganz verhalten optimistisch.
Das Prob ist wie du sagtest, dass vielen Leuten gar nicht bewusst ist, was sie mit ihrem Chemieeinsatz anrichten.


----------



## Tanny (20. Apr. 2015)

Wetterleuchten schrieb:


> Das Prob ist wie du sagtest, dass vielen Leuten gar nicht bewusst ist, was sie mit ihrem Chemieeinsatz anrichten.



Genau deswegen muss man immer wieder AUfklärung betreiben 

Ich habe z.B., nachdem ich ja letztes Jahr ein Schwalbenküken zur Handaufzucht hatte, bei dem 
ich den Verdacht auf Vergiftung hatte, erst die Idee, Gartenbesitzer gezielt drauf anzusprechen. 

Dieses Jahr habe ich mich an den Journalisten unserer Lokalzeitung gewandt, der auch schon 
Pummelchens und Sunny s Geschichten begleitet hat und vorgeschlagen, dass
er einen Bericht zum Thema Vögel, Bruten etc. im Garten. macht.  

Und in dem Zusammenhang eben auch damit anfängt, dass die Leute sich als erstes entscheiden 
sollten, was sie wollen: 
Nisthilfe (gleich Vögel in den Garten locken) oder Gift spritzen gegen 
Rosen- oder Obstbaumkrankheiten, Ameisen oder Unkraut in den Fugen etc. (und damit die Küken 
indirekt mit vergiften). 

Das kann eigentlich jeder in seinem Ort. 
Die Lokalblättchen freuen sich, wenn sie eine Tierstory mit tollen Fotos in der Schublade haben, 
um mal eine Lücke zu füllen 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tottoabs (20. Apr. 2015)

Zweischneidiges Schwert. Klar brauch keiner im Garten groß rumspritzen. 

In der Landwirtschaft werden die Erträge ohne Spritzmittel weit zurück gehen......könnte sein das irgendwann, weite Teile der Bevölkerung auf Synthetik Nahrung ausweichen müssen. Wie gesund das dann ist, will ich mir nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Chrischy71 (24. Apr. 2015)

Hallo!
Ui, da hat sich ja eine Menge getan... Ich konnte in paar Tage nicht online gehen.
Vielen Dank für Eure ausführlichen Antworten!
Ich finds auch ziemlich heftig, was da für Zeug versprüht und verkauft wird!
Mein Nachbar meinte noch auf meine Nachfrage letzte Woche, daß er aber extra
drauf geachtet hätte, daß der Wind vom Teich weggeweht wäre! - Was ich aber
schon krass fand, denn Wind ist Wind, der weht doch nicht immer in eine Richtung und
kann auch mal drehen und schwups! - ist das Zeug auch auf unserem Teich! Mist!!!
Ich mach mir echt Gedanken... Tote __ Kröten, __ Frösche oder Fische hab ich nicht mehr
gesichtet... Unser neuer Filter mit Pumpe läuft grade wie verrückt und das Wasser ist
auch etwas klarer geworden, aber immer noch so bräunlich :-(
Es blühen aber auch die Sumpfdotterblumen und Seerosen kommen auch langsam...
Wären die nicht auch alle verendet, wenn der Teich mit Glyphosat verseucht wäre?
Diese Wasserproben sind mit Sicherheit ziemlich teuer! Es gibt hier in der Nähe eine
Annahmestelle, da werde ich nachher mal anrufen...
Und Teichwasser-Wechsel wollten wir schon machen, aber erst, wenn der Laich weg
ist und die Jung-Frösche unseren Teich verlassen haben  Also wohl im Mai/Juni,
dann ist es auch etwas wärmer... Ich glaube, unsere Vorbesitzerin hat 15 Jahre nichts
gemacht in dem Teich... Da schwimmt unten soviel schwarzer Schlamm drin... Brrrr!
Muss sowieso mal richtig gereinigt werden 
Liebe Grüße
Christina.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (24. Apr. 2015)

Hi Christina,

soso, der liebe Herr Nachbar hat also auf den Wind geachtet und weiß folglich, mit was er da hantiert ... *tieefdurchatmen* *langsam von zehn rückwärts zählt* ...

Aaalso. Nehmen wir zu seinen Gunsten mal an, dass er trotzdem nicht wirklich geübt ist, in Zusammenhängen zu denken. Dann könntest du ihm die klar machen. Wie das Sch+++zeug in den Nahrungskreislauf von Singvögeln geraten kann, hat Kirstin weiter oben ja schon ausgeführt. Außerdem hat er deinen Teich ja trotzdem beschädigt, indem Tiere, die ihn nutzen, sich mutmaßlich auf seinem Grundstück vergiftet haben.
Ich an Stelle dieses Nachbarn würde ganz auf Chemieeinsatz verzichten und mich in der "Kunst" des von Hand jätens üben. Das ist gar nicht so mühsam wie man vielleicht annimmt, ich habe das ganz am Anfang ja schon geschrieben, das mit dem durchharken. So bereite ich meine Beete vor. Der Rest ist dann wirklich nicht mehr dramatisch oder mühsam.
Der Tipp, sich mit NABU oder BUND in Verbindung zu setzen ist gut, auch von daher, dass die nämlich auch Info-Material über giftfrei gärtnern für den lieben Nachbarn haben.

Zum Wasserwechsel: ich würde eher einen Teilwasserwechsel machen. Es sieht ja im Moment nicht so aus, als wäre dein Teich zur gefährlichen Giftbrühe mutiert, es sind (nehme ich an) noch jede Menge vitale Klein-, Kleinst- und sonstige Lebewesen darin, die wichtig für die Regeneration des Wassers sind. Die werden mit einem kompletten Wasserwechsel total dezimiert.


----------

